# Sexless/Hermaphroditic Guppies?!



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

I have roughly twenty guppy fry in a divided ten gallon tank. They're maybe four to five months old. All have a fairly dark coloration that spreads from their caudal peduncal up halfway through their body. However, NONE whatsoever seem to have a gonopodium, although a little more than half have gravid spots. 
I figured either they're stunted in growth (they're still growing, however-- a few of my females (?) are three-quarters the size of the adults), or perhaps they're hermaphroditic? I did some research, and apparently there can be hermaphroditic guppies--http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/dp5/sex2.htm#s5
I'll post some (crappy digital) photos up in a little bit so you can see if you want.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

yes please post some pics cause i want to see what your talking about for my self.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

ya mee too


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hermaphroditic isn't the word you want to describe what happens to guppies sometimes. Come to think of it, I'm not sure the best word actually exists.

When a crowded tank of guppies is maintained too long with young fish and less than pristine conditions, the sex hormones of the fish build up in the water and start to affect the developing fish. This results in a bunch of gender-ambiguous freaks like you've described. The most surefire symptom of this will be females with body color resembling that of males, but poorly developed and blotchy. This won't be visible until the fish are largely grown, though.
Most of these fish can function as females with a low fecundity, but the fry resulting from them are usually worthless despite there being no genetic reason for that. I'm sure that somebody somewhere has gone to the trouble of studying why this is, but I don't know the reason.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank you so much TOS. I think you're right-- almost all of my fry are very blotchy and dull. 
Do you think maybe a 50 or 75% change of water would do anything after I get rid of the fry?
EDIT: I'm sorry, I can't post the pictures, my stupid digital camera is acting up....I'm about to throw it out the window


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, if this is the problem, then those fish are ruined. The change is irreversible. Clean water will prevent problems with new young fish, though.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, thanks. *sighs*


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwguppies&1192312215


are these yours? i cant see gonos on any of the fish that look like males


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

neilfishguy said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwguppies&1192312215
> 
> 
> are these yours? i cant see gonos on any of the fish that look like males


thats because there all females. they all have a gravid spot except for one and i can see his gonopodium.

you can see the gonopodium on some of them too in the other pics.

what are you talking about neilfishguy?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There's a mix of male and female, no problem, but they sure are ugly fish.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey They look ok to me-- not real fancy but pretty non the less.
I am very fond of guppies!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

Just curious, what made you think those were hers? For one, she's in Michigan, the seller of those guppies is listed as being in Arizona. Secondly, she's too young, I think, to be selling on aquabid. 

Back more on topic, sorry to hear this happened, but it's interesting and good information for the future.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

i didnt notice the states part, and how would i know how old she was?

I cant see gonopodiums on any of those fish but i guess others can LOL


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Ichthius said:


> Just curious, what made you think those were hers? For one, she's in Michigan, the seller of those guppies is listed as being in Arizona. Secondly, she's too young, I think, to be selling on aquabid.
> 
> Back more on topic, sorry to hear this happened, but it's interesting and good information for the future.


Damn. Remind me to unlist my birthdate.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Well anyway, some of them have started showing gonopodiums, and one's becoming much more colorful. I'll probably keep him for breeding and a few others & sell the rest.
This was a good lesson to remind me to change my water tho


----------

